# Ripe or not



## Blackie54 (Aug 24, 2014)

In General how long doe's it take to go from clear to Amber on the buds. Will the buds be ready at the same time. On the bottom limbs they are small an single, but towards the to some are 12 ins long.


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> In General how long doe's it take to go from clear to Amber on the buds. Will the buds be ready at the same time. On the bottom limbs they are small an single, but towards the to some are 12 ins long.



How long it takes is strain dependent.  Indica leaning strains finish faster than Sativa leaning strains.  As for the buds being ready at the same time, I find that they usually mature faster in some places on the plant and take longer in others. I usually check the trichomes with a Pocket Microscope in different sections of the plant and sometimes harvest in sections.   I don't usually go for much Amber. All cloudy to 5 percent Amber is where i like to take my plants.  jmo


----------

